# MTB in Dingolfing und Umgebung 10 km



## dang3r (24. November 2015)

Hallo!
ich heiße Marcin, komme aus Polen und ich bin neue hier. Ich kenne Deutsch nur ein bisschen also ich entschuldige voraus für alle Fehleren.
Ich habe einige Fragen:
1. Sind in Umgebung Fahrradwege, Trails (MTB) in Wälde mit Hügeln? Kein Downhill mit Rampen... 
2. Ist manche Fahrradklub?

Ich bin 29 Jahre alt und ich suche jemand mit wem kann ich 3 oder 4 Mal pro Woche zusammen MTB treiben - ist jemand Williger? Wenn es nass ist ich kann auf normale Straße trainieren  In Polen habe ich anWettkampf tailgenommen.
MfG


----------



## dang3r (28. November 2015)

Kann jemanden antworten? Jetzt wohne ich in Ingolstadt und ab Neujahr will ich nach Dingolfing umziehen.
Sind in Umgebung Fahrradwege, Trails (MTB) in Wälde mit Hügeln? Wo genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Burgen (28. November 2015)

Ich bin zwar nicht aus der gegend, aber kann dir eine Homepage von ein paar jungs empfehlen.

http://woidriders.eu/


----------



## Brixton (29. November 2015)

Zusammenhängende Trails gibt es nicht.  Anstiege Max. 50 Höhenmeter. Breite Waldwege gibt es recht viele...
Kommst du zu bmw ?
Es gibt einen Radladen Nähe bmw den du sehen wirst. Dort findest du Leute für dein Niveau.


----------



## mfux (30. November 2015)

Radladen Nähe BMW? Wo wäre der?
@dang3r: Was willst du trainieren? Einfach fahren kann man im Isartal schon ziemlicht gut...


----------



## Brixton (30. November 2015)

http://www.zweirad-center.de


----------



## mfux (30. November 2015)

) In dem Laden hab ich noch nie einen MTBler gesehen....


----------



## Brixton (30. November 2015)

Wenn Du drin noch keinen gesehen hast warst Du zu mindest selbst schon mal drin.  Mit nem Spezl und mir sinds jetzt schon drei. Aber ich gebe Dir recht. Für unsere Richtung des MTB ist das nicht der richtige Laden was den Verkauf und das Know How anbetrifft. Aber der Chef ist doch recht gut vernetzt was Touren usw angeht.

"Kein Downhill mit Rampen... "
Zu CC´ler kann er da bestimmt erst mal Kontakt knüpfen.


----------



## dang3r (2. Dezember 2015)

Hallo!
Danke fur die Antworten.
wahrscheinlich werde ich in Worth an der Isar wohnen und bei Kuhne + Nagel arbeiten  Leider habe ich nicht alles verstanden was habt ihr geschrieben...
Ich will MTB XC Hardtial treiben wie in z. B. diese video 



... Downhill ist fur mich zu gefahrlich und ich mag Rivalitat. Straßenrennen ist zu langweilig.
Was bedeutet CC'ler? Cycler?
Vielleicht 20 km Umgebung?
Danke noch Mal!


----------



## Brixton (2. Dezember 2015)

Mit CC meine ich Crosscountry / XC. Du kannst in dem Laden mal fragen aus dem Link.
Aber Landshut liegt näher bei Wörth!


----------

